# Is there a way to "exit" from the "My Shows" Menu?



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Quick question. Is there a way to "exit" the "My Shows" menu and go to the recording that is showing in the view window? 

As it is, the only method I can see is to find the show you were watching in your recordings, drill down to the episode you were watching and hit Play. Is there a 1-button solution that I'm missing? Our old Comcast DVR had an "exit" button that would do it. I was hoping the "Clear" button would do it, but no love. Pretty sure I already know the answer, but thought I'd ask just in case...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Just Hit the "Zoom" button, that takes you to what is showing in the window, whether a Recording or LiveTV.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

The DirecTiVos had (have?) a dedicated Exit button. When I set up my Harmony, I just pulled in that button and it works like a champ. Not sure of your situation, but you should be able to do something similar with most universal/learning remotes.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

CoxInPHX said:


> Just Hit the "Zoom" button, that takes you to what is showing in the window, whether a Recording or LiveTV.


Awesome...THANK YOU! I KNEW there had to be a way. Now I just have to copy the Zoom Button from the Peanut over to my Universal Remote. I've never had a need for it until now. Thanks! :up::up::up:


----------



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

Took me a day to figure that out! I use a Harmony One. Until I looked at the peanut for my old TivoHD and saw the icon for the zoom key I had no clue how to swap from preview to full screen. It's probably in the manual, but being in the Tivoverse since 2005 I thought I knew it all. Nope! Now my LHOs 'Previous' key is Zoom!


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> Just Hit the "Zoom" button, that takes you to what is showing in the window, whether a Recording or LiveTV.


This is a crazy useful tip. I've programmed the "zoom" command to the "Exit" hard button on my Harmony.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

I wish the Zoom-to-exit key would not trigger the channel banner though.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JandS said:


> I wish the Zoom-to-exit key would not trigger the channel banner though.


Just program a sequence that includes the zoom command coupled with a clear command...(if you're using a Harmony). If you're not, all it takes is a quick punch of the clear button...


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

JandS said:


> I wish the Zoom-to-exit key would not trigger the channel banner though.


It used to not. This happened after the last fall update


----------



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

as you know I had trouble with Harmony One with Tivo Premiere try exit 
My show. After I changed button Exit to Window. it did work once then stop working. I couldn't flip channel back and forth with LiveTV. I decide to test and update my Harmony One to use Tivo HD (TCD652160). This work! Much better! I find this doesn't make any sense! same remote TiVo HD remote and TiVo Premiere. Werid huh?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Nelson2009 said:


> as you know I had trouble with Harmony One with Tivo Premiere try exit
> My show. After I changed button Exit to Window. it did work once then stop working. I couldn't flip channel back and forth with LiveTV. I decide to test and update my Harmony One to use Tivo HD (TCD652160). This work! Much better! I find this doesn't make any sense! same remote TiVo HD remote and TiVo Premiere. Werid huh?


Not really...my Harmony One is programed to my old original S3 as the device for use with my XL4 and works great. I posted this earlier in other threads. It's especially convenient to access the NPL ("My Shows")...


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

The Sony remote RM-VLZ620 :

http://store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/st...productId=8198552921666082691&tab=featuresTab

Provides three discrete functions that are already programmed into the Premier; but the buttons are not on the peanut remote. Just simply apply Tivo - Code #20739 and these three functions are provided:

1. Return/Exit  A real exit from virtually all TiVo screens  hit it once and you are done. Significantly superior to the Peanuts zoom button, that does not always exit all screens correctly.

2. A real power off to standby and on (on/off as one button)  for those people that like to do that.

3. A direct My Shows (listings) button. Go directly to My Shows anytime you want to. Yes it will bypass TiVo Central (or any other screen you are on) and take you directly there.

Unfortunately, it does not include a real stop button for the transport; but of course you can easily program the TiVos left arrow to the stop button on this remote and that yields the same left arrow stop you are use to now. A real stop transport in not programmed into the Premier that I am aware of? If there is a real stop transport on the TiVo Premier then please tell me how to get to it.

There are at least a half dozen or more little nice features about this remote over the peanut; for example putting the decimal point on the 10 key pad etc. Very nice for OTA people.

The back side of the remote is also fake peanut style (hand location) with the front side layout allowing you to use the select and transport sections with just your thumb and/or finger without having to move your hand (unlike the peanut). YMMV

I use the Return/Exit and My Shows all the time; a great improvement over the Peanut. I personally do not care one way or another about the power on/off but it is there if you want it.

As with any remote YMMV


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

There is no stop button remote code on the TiVo. Left-arrow or the TiVo button will take you out of the currently playing show. Stop doesn't really make sense on a device without physical media, like a VCR or DVD player.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

Everybody has their own opinion. 

To me failing to program a consistent &#8220;stop&#8221; routine for stopping the transport (the physical media) is just sloppy programming. Sometimes the &#8220;left arrow&#8221; does not work and in order to leave a recording in the last position &#8220;you&#8221; want, you must use the &#8220;live tuner&#8221; switch - to actually &#8220;stop&#8221; the transport; otherwise with &#8220;left arrow&#8221; you have to go through a lot of extra steps to accomplish the same thing all while the program is still playing.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

There is no physical media.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

TexasDVR said:


> Everybody has their own opinion.
> 
> Sometimes the left arrow does not work and in order to leave a recording in the last position you want, you must use the live tuner switch - to actually stop the transport; otherwise with left arrow you have to go through a lot of extra steps to accomplish the same thing all while the program is still playing.


Or just hit the "pause" button. This would stop the recording in the position you want. Distinguishing between "Stop" and "Pause" for a device with random access media is nit-picking.

If you actually wanted to end the recording of the particular show, you could argue for "stop", but even doing that only takes 2-buttons: Left Arrow, Clear


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

Arcady said:


> There is no physical media.


Hard Disc inside the box - seriously its real and physical.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> Or just hit the "pause" button. This would stop the recording in the position you want. Distinguishing between "Stop" and "Pause" for a device with random access media is nit-picking.
> 
> If you actually wanted to end the recording of the particular show, you could argue for "stop", but even doing that only takes 2-buttons: Left Arrow, Clear


The difference between "Stop" and "Pause" is like night and day. Completely different functions are intended.

Unfortunately, Left Arrow, and then Clear deletes the program. Not the same as "Stop" the program, Leave the program in its current position to be resumed at another time. The fact it is random physical media in not relevant to the issue at hand.


----------



## TexasDVR (Feb 20, 2013)

This is hilarious; a perfect example of why a "real" stop button is needed. 100% of the problems people are having in this thread are due to the lack of a "stop" button:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=502533

The closest solution so far as I know, is the LiveTV button - to stop a playing program at its current position.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

TexasDVR said:


> The difference between "Stop" and "Pause" is like night and day. Completely different functions are intended.
> 
> Unfortunately, Left Arrow, and then Clear deletes the program. Not the same as "Stop" the program, Leave the program in its current position to be resumed at another time. The fact it is random physical media in not relevant to the issue at hand.


In the context of your intended use of "Stop," I fail to see any difference between Pause and "Stop." You desire to cease playback with the intent of resuming later. Pause will cease playback. Perhaps you're contending that "Stop" should not only cease playback, but should also remove the paused show from the display and kick you out to Live TV as well. I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.

And yes, saving the pause point can be unreliable for some, but that's a software bug, not because there's no "Stop" button.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Maybe he wants the hard disk platter to stop rotating....


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I want an EJECT button too!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

PAUSE then LIVE TV. or PAUSE then TIVO TIVO.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Why even hit pause first if you are going to live TV. You just hit live Tv and when you come back to the recording it will be at the spot where you were before.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I hit pause, because if you don't, you will get the 'delete' confirmation first if you're in the last 5 mins of the show *I THINK*. (Analogous to hitting left or Tivo when in the last 5 mins..)


----------

